# Airfare watchdog's 5 comparison charts.



## ownsherown (Jul 26, 2008)

One of the better Airfare search sites I have found, they even include Southwest Airlines 

Flex Date Travel Airfare Search Chart
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/Airf...leType/ArticleView/articleId/967/Default.aspx

Airline baggage fee chart
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/AirfareWatchBlog/tabid/54/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/868/Checked-bag-fees-airline-by-airline.aspx

Frequesnt Flyer Fee Chart
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/AirfareWatchBlog/tabid/54/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/923/Airline-frequent-flyer-fee-chart.aspx

Shipping Bags Verses Airline Fees
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/Avoidingcheckedluggagefees/tabid/183/Default.aspx

General Airline Fee Chart
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/AirfareWatchBlog/tabid/54/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/867/Default.aspx


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!! This is exactly what I came on TUG today hoping to find! :whoopie:


----------



## Judy (Jul 27, 2008)

The site claims its charts are "very cool"   I agree.  Thanks for posting the links.  Every little bit helps in today's unfriendly skies.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 27, 2008)

When I tried it, I found that the airfare chart (like many other so-called "discount" sites), does not include fuel surcharges and other fees that can double the fare (not including sea or baggage fees).  A ticket to London on one airline is listed at ~300 OW, but with fees, surcharges and taxes, its really more like ~530, meaning a RT is ~$1060.  I far prefer sites that disclose the real price of tickets.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 28, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> When I tried it, I found that the airfare chart (like many other so-called "discount" sites), does not include fuel surcharges and other fees that can double the fare (not including sea or baggage fees).  A ticket to London on one airline is listed at ~300 OW, but with fees, surcharges and taxes, its really more like ~530, meaning a RT is ~$1060.  I far prefer sites that disclose the real price of tickets.



I usually use kayak.com, and they always list the full fare cost, including fees and taxes.  I would immediately stop using a site that only listed the base fare when searching.

Kurt


----------



## MusicMan (Jul 28, 2008)

Kayak is my favorite too.  And the link to the airline luggage charges didn't differentiate between domestic and international.  I know American isn't charging fees for international flights (for the first two checked bags and one carryon).


----------

